# Big Bama river blue and me!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Del


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

NICE!!! Where on the Bama?


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's a big'un. Nice dock your building there too.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice looking sweater, I was looking at some kinda like it at bps today


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Stud cat.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

that must have been fun :thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice one Try'n ! Did you weigh him ?


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

Whens the fish fry?


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Dixie*

Much better than what I have to show! I went to Dixie landing Yesterday 01/18/15 .River was down to the ramp, but so much mud in the access area that I could not launch. Went down to boatyard and put in .Could not get the first shad,so I tried some frozen ones that I brought with me. Could have just as well been using rocks for bait.Ended the day with a big ol goose egg!! Looks like I should have gone to Millers Ferry!! Did you ever find out if those were crappie bunched up that you was seeing on your depth finder?


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice fish, enjoy living the good life!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Great fish Tryin. Did you catch him on rodnreel? Gotta love those. Congrats


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Try'n - Is your place on White Oak Creek?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sackcrete.....i reckon that's good bait!!!! Hahaha.... dern fine kitty, gonna fry up real good!


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

you da man! Nice Cat congrats


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Jumbo!


----------

